# Question Mark at the top bar of each window



## phule (Aug 1, 2009)

Anyone know why I have a Question Mark in the top horizontal portion of the window of every folder. The Question Mark *IS NOT* flashing.

I was doing some routine maintainence of moving and/or deleting text files when I noticed the question mark.

How can I eliminate this?

Apple PowerMac G4 1.25/768/250/Cmbo  "Quicksilver" (mirrored-drive)  PPC
OS X 10.4.11
768 RAM


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 1, 2009)

Hover your on-screen pointer of the question mark and see if the icon can trace back to the program (to see if the program is still there). The question mark means it can't find the program it is linked too.


----------



## djackmac (Aug 1, 2009)

You are referring to the top of the finder window. Finder is supposed to display the name of the folder you are accessing at the top but instead displays a "?". What folder are you accessing when you see the question mark, users, applications, macintosh HD,...?


----------



## phule (Aug 1, 2009)

djackmac said:


> You are referring to the top of the finder window. Finder is supposed to display the name of the folder you are accessing at the top but instead displays a "?". What folder are you accessing when you see the question mark, users, applications, macintosh HD,...?



This question mark appears at the top of EVERY window, be it home directory, applications, macintosh HD, even external HD; but Not on individual apps or utilities.

Holding the mouse pointer directly over the mark does nothing, but depressing and holding the left mouse button brings up the message "This item cannot be found. " And I don't know what item it could be referring to. The question mark is located just to the left of the Spotlight search bar in each window.


----------



## djackmac (Aug 2, 2009)

I happen to have a ibook at the shop I recall doing the same symtom as you are describing although it was not brought in for that. I'll look into what may be causing that particular symptom on Monday. My suggestion at this point is to try logging into another user or creating a test user and logging into it to see if the issue persists on another user account.


----------



## phule (Aug 2, 2009)

djackmac said:


> I happen to have a ibook at the shop I recall doing the same symtom as you are describing although it was not brought in for that. I'll look into what may be causing that particular symptom on Monday. My suggestion at this point is to try logging into another user or creating a test user and logging into it to see if the issue persists on another user account.



I just created a test account, logged-out of my account and entered the test account. I couldn't find any question marks on any windows. The OS reverted to the factory defaults.


----------



## djackmac (Aug 2, 2009)

So its a corrupt user issue. You may want to go to users/youruser/library/caches and delete all of the caches in that folder. Then go to users/youruser/library/preferences and delete com.apple.finder.plist. Then give it a restart and see how finder is acting after that.


----------



## DeltaMac (Aug 2, 2009)

Command-drag that question mark from any finder window menu bar. When you pull it off, the question mark will disappear in a 'puff'. It's a left-over, probably from some item that was deleted during your last file maintenance. It's just a link, and can safely be removed. Removing it from one window will remove it from all.


----------



## phule (Aug 3, 2009)

DeltaMac said:


> Command-drag that question mark from any finder window menu bar. When you pull it off, the question mark will disappear in a 'puff'. It's a left-over, probably from some item that was deleted during your last file maintenance. It's just a link, and can safely be removed. Removing it from one window will remove it from all.



Thanks a lot. It disappeared with no problems.


----------



## efe (Sep 18, 2009)

I just had the same "question mark in the top of my windows" problem. I dragged it off, and it poofed away no problem. Was very pleased.

Then last night I tried to restart my computer, and it would not boot up - I got a screen with a picture of a folder with a question mark on it.

At first it would boot up off a system disk...but after resetting p-ram and trying a few things, it now will not boot at all. It makes a chime noise as if it will start, but does not even go past a blank illuminated screen. 

Is my hard drive dead? Is there any way of to get the data off (I tried firewire to another computer, but won't see it)? Does this have something to do with the question mark I got rid of in my windows - did I screw up some path to the hard drive? I would love to know if these two events are related... Thanks for any help you can offer!


----------



## dorset (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks, worked perfectly, and so easy!


----------



## Curiosity (Oct 2, 2011)

When I removed the shortcut of an application from the toolbar in the Finder window, I had a question mark left behind there.  I right-clicked it and chose "Remove Item".  It vanished and has not been there since.


----------

